# Check out this Ass!



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## awhites1 (Mar 8, 2011)

is that an anybody or just some random you spotted at expo?


----------



## GetSwole75 (Mar 8, 2011)

Either she is black or she has some butt implants!!


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 8, 2011)

GetSwole75 said:


> Either she is black or she has some butt implants!!



i swear i was gonna mention butt implants but yeah i was thinking that too


----------



## Imosted (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

when i looked at those pictures this is exactly what i said "damn!.....fuck!" thats an ass right there boys

Id bury my face in there and take a nice long nap


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 8, 2011)

You better be very thick skinned or one big mofo to be sporting that thing on your arm.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You better be very thick skinned or one big mofo to be sporting that thing on your arm.


 
That my friend is definitely a true statement. If i walked in with that bitch everyone would be scratching their heads.


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 8, 2011)

i saw this girl it was at Europa show in Orlando and YES THAT IS ASS IMPLANTS.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

Implants or not, I would love to give that ass a run for its money.  Motor boat that shit!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

she looks like she shot synthol into her asscheeks


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2011)

ive seen this bitch. Its silicone implants. A lot of transgender types do this. Ask mino.


----------



## damage (Mar 8, 2011)

ass implants FTL.

I know a girl with an ass like that. A bit smaller but still very impressive.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2011)

Shit, I'd only get my dick wet every 2 pumps.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shit, I'd only get my dick wet every 2 pumps.


 
lol, we are in the same boat brother


----------



## HITS#17VC (Mar 8, 2011)

Is she retaining water in her ass???


----------



## mich29 (Mar 8, 2011)

talkin from experience once your with a girl with a booty like that.you cannot go back to flat ever.trust me.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 8, 2011)

Prince said:


>



ass implants are turn offs. that top pic her ass looks distorted , thumbs down for the insecure biatch.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Is the dude to the left of the ass cheeks sporting a European shoulder bag...?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Is the dude to the left of the ass cheeks sporting a European shoulder bag...?



You know you're gay when you notice... well you get it. lol

back to the butt.


----------



## jimm (Mar 8, 2011)

Her ass is on gear


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha I saw that chick/dude at the Arnold face was FUCKED UP!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you just run up right behind her and take a picture of her ass


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Haha I saw that chick/dude at the Arnold face was FUCKED UP!!



I found the front


----------



## TooOld (Mar 9, 2011)

If those were real she could probably deadlift 2 tons.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2011)

I would definately take her to the Golden Coral for dinner, hopefully I'd get a peck on the cheek for being a Gentleman 








 . .  then pound that arse in a filthy back allyway!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I would definately take her to the Golden Coral for dinner, hopefully I'd get a peck on the cheek for being a Gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 GYCH!


----------



## big60235 (Mar 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Haha I saw that chick/dude at the Arnold face was FUCKED UP!!



 No shit!!! Saw her all weekend at the Arnold and she was double baggeable. Might even want to duck tape them on just in case they popped off. Her face was beat with an ugly stick till some got tired. 

How about the 60 year old scum bag that was with her and thought he had the hottest thing on earth. Oh how dementia can fuck with you mind as you get older.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2011)

big60235 said:


> No shit!!! Saw her all weekend at the Arnold and she was double baggeable. Might even want to duck tape them on just in case they popped off. Her face was beat with an ugly stick till some got tired.
> 
> How about the 60 year old scum bag that was with her and thought he had the hottest thing on earth. Oh how dementia can fuck with you mind as you get older.


 
You saw retlaw there? 

Do his man boobs look as good in real life as they do on the webz?


----------



## big60235 (Mar 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You saw retlaw there?
> 
> Do his man boobs look as good in real life as they do on the webz?




Yes it was Retlaw but I don't think it was ass implant it was just his man boobs tucked into the back of his mankini. It was hot in person. 

It did set my rocks off so I had to motor boat them good and hard.


----------



## theBIGness (Mar 9, 2011)

big60235 said:


> No shit!!! Saw her all weekend at the Arnold and she was double baggeable. Might even want to duck tape them on just in case they popped off. Her face was beat with an ugly stick till some got tired.
> 
> How about the 60 year old scum bag that was with her and thought he had the hottest thing on earth. Oh how dementia can fuck with you mind as you get older.



i saw the same thing at europa orlando. she got a nasty ass face and some rich ass old sugardaddy walking with her letting her oogle at all the jacked up dudes


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

I must of missed that ass at the arnold.  There so many beautiful women there.  There were also more strange people than I had ever seen in one place.  This year it was like a circus.  I still had a great time though.  I love a big butt but it has to be natural none of that fake shit.  Unless it is tits


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2011)

that is one of the most ridiculous looking body modifications ever. why didn't she? just use the money to fix her face?

how bad is her face? did no one bother to take a picture?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2011)

wow. some nice ladies here. 

corpos perfeitos: November 2007


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2011)

can't seem to find a face shot. but i found this...


"this chick had huge ass implants, looked like a pair of her old breast  implants were put there.  the pic doesn't do her justice, the side  profile was much better.  *everyone was laughing* and taking pics."

why don't women realize this part?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree.  I'm all for a big, nice round ass, but that just looks fucking weird.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about!  Love her or hate her.... Stefani Germanotta has got one fine ass!


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks like Reebok have released a new Pump.. Can that butt be real? Congratulations if it is, though she better keep up the training regimen in later life, or its going to sag bad!







Check out the Free Muscle Building Newsletter:   FreeMuscleBuildingInfo.com


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 10, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Is the dude to the left of the ass cheeks sporting a European shoulder bag...?


 

lmao


----------

